# k-cup usage



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

Just wondering, if you use k-cups, how often do you reuse one? I drink green ice tea but k-cups are expensive. I found I can use the k-cups twice without the lost of flavor. Sometimes I will go a third time if not in the mood for strong tea. What about you?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I drink coffee exclusively in mine, and that's why I use refillable K-cups. As well as not wasting a ton of money and plastic on the one-time cups, these ones have lasted me a long time.


----------

